# Kubota SSV75 VS Cat 236D for snow removal



## Tap Ventrac (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey there,
I'm looking to purchase my first SS for snow removal on a 4 acre school parking lot. I narrowed down my options to either the SSV75 for around 43,000 or the Cat 236D for $40,000 both will be cabbed machines with pilot controls. I will be running a 8 ft box and a snow blower. I need the blower because I cant have snow banks on the perimeter of the lot. I will be plowing the snow over a 8 ft fence into open fields. I would appreciate and feed back for users with this setup. Would i be better off with high flow hydraulics. 
I know the SSV75 is a larger machine. I guess the question is do I need the extra power for my needs or am I better off with a more reliable smaller Cat?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Has been my opinion when it comes to blowers that the more power the better. That being said I know nothing about Kubota skiddys. I have spent many hours in Cat skiddys and love them. I would suggest a high flow machine.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a 236d and it’s been a great machine. It’s nimble, two speed hauls, and is overall a well thought out machine. Don’t push too much with it so not much help there.


----------



## Tap Ventrac (Nov 22, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> Has been my opinion when it comes to blowers that the more power the better. That being said I know nothing about Kubota skiddys. I have spent many hours in Cat skiddys and love them. I would suggest a high flow machine.


Both machines are 75HP the kubota has 2400 lb operating and the cat is 1800 lb. Both have 20 GPM hydraulics standard and 30 HF


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have both of those machines currently.

My cat is a B series so not exactly the same I guess...

As for the blower, I would get a high flow. I have been less than impressed with what I have seen from low flow blowers.

Cab is nicer on a Cat.

Kubota is a lot more machine for the money.

Cat will be E/H where the Kubota will be true plumbed pilot controls. Kubota will be way more responsive to stick commands.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You want the high flow, while blowing it will always seem like you don't have enough power. Even when using a airport blower you will wish you had more power never seems to be enough just a slow thing to do.

Furthermore you have to think of resale, a lot of Contractors have attachments that won't work with a low flow. I learned that the hard way with my mill head.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

IF you're blowing regularly, you want\NEED hi-flo. Wet snow, packed snow, whatever snow...you won't be plugging as often and more productive.


----------



## Tap Ventrac (Nov 22, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have both of those machines currently.
> 
> My cat is a B series so not exactly the same I guess...
> 
> ...


Philbilly2,
If you had 8" of snow which machine would you jump into?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm not as experienced with blowing as others on here, but for milling as Fred said for sure and also brush hogging high flow is nice...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Tap Ventrac said:


> Philbilly2,
> If you had 8" of snow which machine would you jump into?


The Bobcat S650 with HF and the Kubota engine...:laugh:


----------



## Tap Ventrac (Nov 22, 2016)

WIPensFan said:


> The Bobcat S650 with HF and the Kubota engine...:laugh:


Thanks. That's a real help!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Tap Ventrac said:


> Thanks. That's a real help!


Look for a low hr one, they are out there. You're welcome.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I’ve got very little snowblower experience, but after running our 60” Bobcat on a high flow Toolcat, I certainly wouldn’t want to run it on a standard flow.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tap Ventrac said:


> Philbilly2,
> If you had 8" of snow which machine would you jump into?


Either one would get her did. I would most likely take the Kubota though as it is newer and has a radio.


----------



## Tap Ventrac (Nov 22, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Either one would get her did. I would most likely take the Kubota though as it is newer and has a radio.


If I go with the Cat do I want 2 speed? It comes standard on the Kubota.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Tap Ventrac said:


> If I go with the Cat do I want 2 speed? It comes standard on the Kubota.


Undoubtedly YES.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tap Ventrac said:


> If I go with the Cat do I want 2 speed? It comes standard on the Kubota.


That makes me think...

The Kubota has KRS (Kubota Shockless Ride) that floats the arms for for less of a beating when you are in road gear. If you have 2 speed (which I agree with Mark to get it) it is nice to have.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> That makes me think...
> 
> The Kubota has KRS (Kubota Shockless Ride) that floats the arms for for less of a beating when you are in road gear. If you have 2 speed (which I agree with Mark to get it) it is nice to have.


Ride control is a must IMO.


----------



## Tap Ventrac (Nov 22, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> That makes me think...
> 
> The Kubota has KRS (Kubota Shockless Ride) that floats the arms for for less of a beating when you are in road gear. If you have 2 speed (which I agree with Mark to get it) it is nice to have.


Got a quote for $45,000 for that setup for (SSV75, HF, KRS, Cab).
Anyone have issues with their Kubota SSVs?
Anyone use Kubotas snowblower? looks like its made by Land Pride.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Either one would get her did. I would most likely take the Kubota though as it is newer and has a radio.


 6 in one 1/2 dozen in the other.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Tap Ventrac said:


> Got a quote for $45,000 for that setup for (SSV75, HF, KRS, Cab).
> Anyone have issues with their Kubota SSVs?
> Anyone use Kubotas snowblower? looks like its made by Land Pride.


No Phil has one, I have two and Lapeertucky has a tracked one so far so good it sounds like from everyone... Do a search as there are other discussion about them...


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ride control is a must IMO.


Holy how fast does your skid second speed go? Lol. Ride control on a skid is nice but I think a nicety not a necessity. On a loader now you won't find me rolling without RC that suicidal..My 2c good luck


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Might not be as necessary on a tracked skidsteer but on a wheeled, it is. Running our S650 with a Metal Pless 8-13 was so smooth.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Tap Ventrac said:


> Hey there,
> I'm looking to purchase my first SS for snow removal on a 4 acre school parking lot. I narrowed down my options to either the SSV75 for around 43,000 or the Cat 236D for $40,000 both will be cabbed machines with pilot controls. I will be running a 8 ft box and a snow blower. I need the blower because I cant have snow banks on the perimeter of the lot. I will be plowing the snow over a 8 ft fence into open fields. I would appreciate and feed back for users with this setup. Would i be better off with high flow hydraulics.
> I know the SSV75 is a larger machine. I guess the question is do I need the extra power for my needs or am I better off with a more reliable smaller Cat?


Curious as to why you think the Cat is more reliable.


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

Landpride is owned by Kubota now that they bought them out. We have a CAT 262D w/a CAT 121 blower and love it. It is std flow. Have had it for 5 seasons now with no regrets in not getting high flow. We only average 40" here in Detroit but have move some large, stacked piles before with it. The std tires are fine when using a skid with blower but would suggest either snow specific tire/rim combo or Camso SKS753 tires (if you can find them) for pushing snow.


----------



## number1fan (Oct 8, 2008)

I put some time in a brand new 236d last winter. I had run many other brands before I ran the Cat and I was most impressed by the cab and the operator comfort. I still haven't ran anything with a better or more comfortable cab. The visibility and accessability were not impressive. The power was good and I really like the Cat joystick responsiveness. I think it would make a great snow machine, I haven't run a kubota tire machine but if. It's as good as the svl 75 and 90 then it would be a tough pick for me between the kubota and Cat. What dealer is closet and has the best service?


----------

